# Hca Joes Wanted!



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*ok ok*

My name is Joe now. 

Andy


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*whoopsie*

I mean "joe"


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Bummer*

Wish I had a dealer that was convenient to get to (no co'op around here). I love my TSSR, the new ones must rock now that the master has put his magic into them.


Andy


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't know Andy! This bow may be waaay too sweet for you! LOL!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm a G.I Joe..................
And trying to get my hands on a Lefty Iron Mace too. :wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Ain't nobody no more JOE than us freakcurvers....send me a pm.....cause I donno where to sign up:wink: 

(60 pound lefty needed):tongue:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

For those of you considering this bow, you may really want to look at the 50-60lbs bow if you shoot ASA or NFAA. Its hard to get the 60-70lb to shoot slow enough. I'm having to shoot a 390 gr arrow at 58.5 lbs to get 281fps.
What a great problem to have.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ccwilder3 said:


> For those of you considering this bow, you may really want to look at the 50-60lbs bow if you shoot ASA or NFAA. Its hard to get the 60-70lb to shoot slow enough. I'm having to shoot a 390 gr arrow at 58.5 lbs to get 281fps.
> What a great problem to have.


I hear yah i set mine up finally 72# maxed 350 grain arrow Xcutter 27" draw 318 had to down to 62# and it is still @ 291


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

You've got my support, I'll give them a call and see just what I can do.:wink:


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm not real familiar with thier bows, I'd like to be. Looks like a Mathews/Bowtech hybrid.........


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

Dealers are so far and few between around here. I really wanted one of these, but not going to drive all over the state just to shoot one before I buy one. Just wish they had better dealer locations. Fastpassthrough, will there be any at the Ohio deer and turkey expo to shoot?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Richard,

Good luck getting your dealer network back up and working. I saw 3Dbowmaster's bow last weekend. It looked really nice. :thumb:

I like the Barnsdale limb.


How about an Excalibur II with hatchet cams and barnsdale limbs? :tongue:


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

*On Target Sportsman's Ministries*

I love my Newberry Iron Mace. Charlie is contacting HCA about transferring the sponsorship. I would love to shoot the new Iron Mace. Can't change my name but I am pretty average.


----------



## PatriotDually (Oct 14, 2005)

Great looking bow! Now where does a guy find one of these so he can be a joe? I don't know of anyplace around here to shoot one.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

The Stilleto looks similar.. Since the iron Mace wont fit me, would that be the best choice? 26", 40# or less. what speed do you suppose i could get out of it? If it was too fast for ASA, i'd sure use it for hunting.. 
Do you offer target colors?


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

My middle name is joe, but what are you talking about???


----------



## sanka (Dec 26, 2002)

*Joe*

I would like to try the iron mace. But no dealers around me that i can find. GARY COFFEY


----------



## Unscented (Feb 15, 2007)

Got my Iron Mace yesterday.
Sweet camo cams.Sweet everything.
What is there to being a Joe? I would like to see a bow company around here 
do some good besides the two you know whos.PM me or reply on post with info.I would like to get involved if I can.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Trust me, you do not get much more "Average Joe" than me.

But I am a deer killing machine :darkbeer: 

Sign me up! 

Exactly how does it work?


----------



## okiebowhuntr (Apr 5, 2003)

*Hca*

I still have one of the origanal HCA's Excalibur and love it. If the the Iron Mase is as good as the Excalibur it will be the "Best of the Best" :shade:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Richard, let's clarify the purpose of this thread....

Are you advertising your new Iron Mace?

or

Are you soliciting for a Joe Pro staff?

RK


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Recordkeeper said:


> Richard, let's clarify the purpose of this thread....
> 
> Are you advertising your new Iron Mace?
> 
> ...



Yeah, what he said.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm afraid I am with RK on this as well. I have talked by PM several times and never really seemed to get any where on this issue either. All of us want to know where to go and what to do. I have tried to track down a dealer like others I think but that didn't lead me any where that is likely a real dealer so what now. By the way I need the same as RK lefty 28 60 LOL. Seriously though if any of this is going to happen we gotta have hook ups for the bows or these are just AT threads.:tongue: Show me the way to a dealer that wants to talk that is all most of us ask.:wink:


----------



## kaylee (Apr 20, 2006)

*joes*

this thread is nothing more than free advertising


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

kaylee said:


> this thread is nothing more than free advertising


Which is fine if that's the case....after all this is the Manufacturer's forum.

I just thought the thread was confusing and needed clarification.:wink:


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I think we are all confused! :noidea: :confused3: :fear:


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Yup that is it in a nut shell. We don't mind seeing the new products and such and we don't mind finding out about co-op programs or where the dealers are who are looking we just need to know what is what so we can move in the right direction.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

oops how dare I say that I mean left direction. I mean who shoots right handed these days.:wink:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

kaylee said:


> this thread is nothing more than free advertising


Better check the sponsor list!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> Richard, let's clarify the purpose of this thread....
> 
> Are you advertising your new Iron Mace?
> 
> ...


yes we are looking for joe shooters for the adivsery staff and all pms have been answered with the contact number and incase you missed it here is a direct line for shooters only
we are just looking for some who hunts or shoots and can help talk about the product and the local shop to to help promote the products and the local shop to help the sport grow! call 423-949-7419.. and the primary contact is Ryan.


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

fastpassthrough, is there any difference between being a member of the "joe advisory staff" and just being a joe that buys a bow at the local dealer? Just curious, I'll be calling monday to check into it.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

I want to see some Bling Bling......

Hats and shirts maybe.......


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Phoenix34 said:


> fastpassthrough, is there any difference between being a member of the "joe advisory staff" and just being a joe that buys a bow at the local dealer? Just curious, I'll be calling monday to check into it.


yes there is discounts to the shooter and the dealer still gets some cash for having us:darkbeer:


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Richard, I will give another call on Monday as well. Hope I have a dealer around that is worth the effort. I know most of the local shops are not stockers right now but I think your staff identified a couple of possible shops that are not too far away. Of course having one of us that visits shops and shoots there with your bows around other bows could help also. Might get some other places stocking them as well.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Bump*

I will bump this one also. The Iron Mace seems to be a real good bow. I shot it and liked it a lot.

Would I like to own one? Yes.
Can I afford one? Not right now.
Is there one in my future? Almost certain.

This is also gonna make a great IBO shooter!!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

MrSinister said:


> Richard, I will give another call on Monday as well. Hope I have a dealer around that is worth the effort. I know most of the local shops are not stockers right now but I think your staff identified a couple of possible shops that are not too far away. Of course having one of us that visits shops and shoots there with your bows around other bows could help also. Might get some other places stocking them as well.


Sounds great thanks for the help everyone will benefit and keep the sport growing instead of decreasing!


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, I made the phone call, and i made my dealer list, so I am just waiting for a return call from HCA!!!! Support the sport at it's finest.:smile:


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Where can you find a dealer list? I doubt there is a dealer within 100 miles of here though.


----------



## Roverfan (Jun 9, 2006)

*I wish*

I'm about as "joe" as it gets!! I don't believe any local dealers are carrying anymore. and most seem to have a bad taste in their mouth!! I'd like to shoot some of the new stuff to try em out but no local shops carry em anymore that I know of.I have shot HCA for a long time and would love to Represent a quality speed bow. I do alotta shootin and own a small guide service but have no local dealers. Well maybe some day!!:shade:


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm a dealer and a distributor of these sent me one to look at. 
Worst bow that has ever come through my door. It's going back. 
Awful awful grip. The draw stop peg rubs against the limb, no locking on the pockets, ugly cams, terrible lean, 20fps slower than advertised. 
Sorry, this bow is terrible.


----------



## FowlDogs (Jan 7, 2007)

Im 16 years old and ready to shoot. I shoot 3-d every sunday and spots in the winter.


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm intrested
i love hunting and 3d shoots!
how do i get in this?


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Marcus said:


> I'm a dealer and a distributor of these sent me one to look at.
> Worst bow that has ever come through my door. It's going back.
> Awful awful grip. The draw stop peg rubs against the limb, no locking on the pockets, ugly cams, terrible lean, 20fps slower than advertised.
> Sorry, this bow is terrible.


What's the point of this post? Marcus, if you weren't happy with "this bow" that's fine, but this thread is for people interested in HCA and being a member of the joe advisory staff, so please bash elsewhere.


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

My Grandfather"s name was Joe! Does that count???
Dis is my TSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSR !!!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

> What's the point of this post? Marcus, if you weren't happy with "this bow" that's fine, but this thread is for people interested in HCA and being a member of the joe advisory staff, so please bash elsewhere.


It's relevant
• The add shown makes claims it can't support or are flat out wrong. Would YOU shoot for a company that makes these claims? I wouldn't. 
• These Joes may find themselves better off buying a cheap bow than getting this pile of junk for free. Maybe they are looking for Joes because Pros won't touch em?
• It's only bashing if it isn't true. 

I also have a TSS here, very nice bow. So Joes, if you get offered a free HCA, don't take the Iron Mace.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Marcus said:


> It's relevant
> • The add shown makes claims it can't support or are flat out wrong. Would YOU shoot for a company that makes these claims? I wouldn't.
> • These Joes may find themselves better off buying a cheap bow than getting this pile of junk for free. Maybe they are looking for Joes because Pros won't touch em?
> • It's only bashing if it isn't true.
> ...


Sorry to here you had trouble with the bow. Mine was quite different. No problems what so ever. Shoots an honest 328fps at 30" amo draw length, 70 lbs, 350 gr. arrow. This is measured draw length and weight taken from a calibrated scale.

Less cam lean than a 2006 Tribute, which doesn't have much lean to begin with.

I played with the string and cables to get the bow shooting like I wanted. I gave up a few fps but have the bow shooting exactly like I want it, a perfect fit.

And I absolutely love the 2 piece grip.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Marcus said:


> I'm a dealer and a distributor of these sent me one to look at.
> Worst bow that has ever come through my door. It's going back.
> Awful awful grip. The draw stop peg rubs against the limb, no locking on the pockets, ugly cams, terrible lean, 20fps slower than advertised.
> Sorry, this bow is terrible.


well you are the first that has felt this way but to each his own and by the wat were did you get the bow as we have only sent them to 2 dealers in austrailia?


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I was a faithful HCA joe years ago when the Supreme and hatchet cam were king. I really liked the camo'd cams. 

Glad to see they're comin' back. 
The new line looks great.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

archer58 in pa said:


> I was a faithful HCA joe years ago when the Supreme and hatchet cam were king. I really liked the camo'd cams.
> 
> Glad to see they're comin' back.
> The new line looks great.


You need to take a look at the Mace we could use you on board again


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

SO is HCA backlogged on requests? I was looking for a phone call "Friday or Monday" but I am still waiting with my list of 15 dealers!!!!


----------



## KEKUNA (Mar 19, 2007)

*Go JOE!!*

I will be calling Ryan so i can get this ball ROLLING!!:wink:


----------



## KEKUNA (Mar 19, 2007)

*cant wait*

I have heard such good things about the new Bow line for High Country and am about 2 make the move just as soon as i get the money together cant wait!! keep it up your comming back guys


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Positions still available


----------



## the hacker (Jan 11, 2007)

ya richard i talked to you three weeks ago about sending me a mace and a 380 for customers to shoot at my store like i was told by spencer and never heard a thing back. i also have a lefty that wants to drive 2 1/2 hours to shoot the mace i told you that also and i still never heard anything back about that. you want people to be dealers like myself and you can't even work with us to try and get your bows out there.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

the hacker said:


> ya richard i talked to you three weeks ago about sending me a mace and a 380 for customers to shoot at my store like i was told by spencer and never heard a thing back. i also have a lefty that wants to drive 2 1/2 hours to shoot the mace i told you that also and i still never heard anything back about that. you want people to be dealers like myself and you can't even work with us to try and get your bows out there.


Im pretty sure they have to take care of orders first, before they send out samples and that is why you have not recieved a bow to look at.But i will look into were we are at with them.


----------

